# 66 GTO Body Bushing Replacement



## PowerDad1934 (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought a body bushing kit for my 66 gto from Ames Performance. The kit has 12 thick bushing and 2 thinner bushing that self seat into each other. It looks like the #3 bushing from the front of the car is where the thinner bushing goes but the ames guy says they sent me the wrong kit, and that all of the bushing are supposed to be the same thickness. 

I have installed the top bushings on one side of the car, with thick bushings in all 7 locations. The car body does not set back down on the front 2 bushings (there is about a 1/2 inch air gap between the car body and the bushing). Its like the #3 bushing is too thick. Is #3 bushing location where the thinner bushing should be installed?


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I ran into this same problem. The 66 and even 65 shop manual state the number 3 bushing is different. What you need to do is take regular bushings and trim the part that goes into the frame. I used the metal washers from the radiator support bushings as a template, the ones that have the round part sticking out that fits in the frame. Apparently all the kits ignore the fact that the hole for #3 is smaller.


----------



## stylzz93 (Jan 26, 2017)

I know its been a while since this was discussed but I'm having a similar problem. I trimmed down the center of the bushing to fit in the hole in the frame but the bushing still doesnt fit. The space between the floor brace and the frame is smaller than in the other bushing locations. Is the #3 bushing supposed to be thinner?


----------

